
Bridgnorth pub's live music poster goes viral - doener
https://www.shropshirestar.com/entertainment/bridgnorth-entertainment/2017/05/04/bridngorth-pubs-live-music-poster-goes-viral/
======
jmmcd
Excellent, but please everyone don't copy it mindlessly.

~~~
marak830
We all already know that it will be. I saw yesterday on imgur, hell of an
idea.

